# Justin Timberlake Spotted in Multiple Audis on Celebrity Cars Blog



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Celebrity Cars Blog has made its most recent post about Justin Timberlake. According to the blog, JT is a Bentley regular and more recently has been seen in multiple Audis including an A8 (above) and a Q7 (pictured after the jump).
* Full Story *


----------

